# My brother decided NOT to keep the havanese/maltese Mix....



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*OK guys....ANDY NEEDS A HOME....*

UPDATED SOME INFO AND TITLE SO MAYBE SOMEONE MIGHT FALL IN LOVE?? You never know.

He's so cute!
















Also I am talking to HRI also. I'll keep you updated.

My brother decided NOT to keep the havanese mix.....

OK so lots of factors contributed not the least of which being my niece got a new puppy with her BF and she lives at home.

Here are the issues with Andy. He is not fully potty trained. Has pee accidents. Also he is not trained to walk on a leash.

UPDATE: He's been here for several hours. Hasn't had an accident. He even went to the door and did the circle spins to go out and pee. Go Andy.

UPDATE: I worked with him on leash. He definitely pulls pulls. But when you stop he immediately stops and by the time we got back from the corner he was doing much better. Obviously needs more work but he's really smart. Good job Andy.

They are not the owners but were willing to take him in so the owners didn't send him to the pound.

He's coming tomorrow for a playdate so I can take more pictures and try to figure out how to help. I don't want to keep passing the poor dog around though so I need some good advice. We do not want another dog [hoping not to fall in love].

Thanks so much...

Oh here are pictures.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

He is so cute!

If you can't find a loving home please turn to Havanese rescue. Havanese rescue will take him in and find a wonderful home for him.

http://havaneserescue.com/

The entire Havanese Resuce team is just wonderful. The foster families are fantastic and have worked such miracles on puppies / dogs that have been turned in. The web site features a lot of great articles / information.

It's a great group to volunteer for too! I know foster homes are always needed!

Good luck!
Marie


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I've sent my contact at HRI an email. I was just letting the board know about him as we're always curious about outcomes.

If there is still someone on here who really wants him and is willing to deal with the issues, then that would be wonderful too! Love to have a win-win. 

:tea:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

As you know, the good thing about Hav. rEscue is that the foster family will train in properly and then release him to the Perfect forever home!! I hope that they will consider this as an option. I would foster him in a second!!! 
He really is adorable.
Laurie


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I wish that you were closer..I'd take him on in a heartbeat 
Potty training and leash training have become second nature to me with all of my fosters..lol
Consistancy (and belly bands) are the key to the potty training issue...leash training is pretty simple as well.
Just keep him hooked to you and he'll figure out that he doesn't have any choice but to follow..great for potty training too


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

trish you need to pm me some more info maybe I can help out some how....we work with hri.....and we are close....so maybe we can help out!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Trish - you can teach the little sweetie to walk on a leash in a few minutes - that's how Henry learned (in front of me, to my amazement, from a trainer)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute! I really hope you can find a home for him. Poor baby, wish I lived closer.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Heard back from HRI...they're bombarded right now [so sad] and are trying to only take purebred havanese. I'm getting more info for her.

He's coming tomorrow for a playdate [was supposed to be today but they couldn't do it].....anyway...I'll post more pics and keep you posted.

I am afraid I'll end up with him. I just really want to be the 'middle man' so to speak. Oy. We are a one dog house.

Thanks for help.

I might try to take him on a walk and see. I know that I've worked with Pepper [brother's dog] and she's much better for them and us now.

I just want to see how he interacts with me and with Winston and get a feel for him.

:tea:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Trish, he does look adorable. If Havanese Rescue doesn't work out, you can try HALO. They do take owner turn ins in addition to puppy mill rescues. 

Let us know how it goes tomorrow. Poor little guy


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

He's here right now...

he's taller than Winston but skinnier.

Cute. Shy. Did just a little play and check each other out.

Sits.

Went to the door and did circles. I let him out and he peed!! My brother was here and was impressed. I think they don't see the cues as he doesn't bark like their dog Pepper does to go out.

Here are pictures.



























He's warming up to me. And starting to play a little with Winston and Pep.

Here he is watching Winston and Pepper play.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Trish~ He's sure a cutie! I hope you can find/figure out the best situation for him. You were smart to bring it here to discuss. So many knowledgeable and loving folks willing to help.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

He's been hanging out on the deck happy as a clam looking around. I just saw him run into the yard to pee.

Meanwhile my dog is barking at the door wanting to be inside...so funny. My bil doesn't have a fence so I'm guessing they put him on the lead....

another picture










I wish my dog would stop barking. the other two are lounging and looking around...mine is at the door FLIPPING out. LOL.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's a cutie!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

The three look so cute together.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Hi,

I am part of Havanese Rescue, and part of the intake comittee. We are committed to helping all Havaneses and Havanese mixes! This mission has not changed. We will glady take a Havanese mix that is in need. We are challenged with the amount of foster homes and that is the only thing that sometimes causes us to pause on taking in new dogs - not the fact that it is a mix.

I sent you a personal message to discuss further. But, the Intake committee wants to make sure everyone knows that we are not just after purebreds. 

Please reach out to intake if you need assistance. We are here for you!

Marie


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

I think he's already yours.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Mojo's Mom said:


> I think he's already yours.


He's adorable but I don't feel the connection you know? We are a one dog house for now.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

he looks like a cutie....just needs a little extra guidence and looks like he would be a perfect dog for a family....hope you look into rescue for him....if need me we can try and help out.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Just an idea. Would your brother be willing to deliver or meet someone half way? It might expand adoption possibilities and rule out distance as an obstacle. I sure hope the cute little guy finds a wonderful home.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I'm sure he'd [or I'd ] be willing to meet someone.

I'm hoping he does the HRI.

my kids came home and played with him. I gave them treats and he warmed right up. He let all 3 pick him up which was great.

He rode in the car home great. He's a great dog. I hope someone takes him.

He's free right now but I know HRI has to charge fees if they get him to pay for their expenses etc.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just sent 3 emails to possibilities. It's a long shot but any of them I trust as great potential adoptive families. Two of the key questions was distance and children...both questions you answered. It never hurts to ask.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

He is a cutie! I sure hope someone spots him here to give him a wonderful home.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

That would be awesome!

I don't want someone to get him and not expect to have to work on some issues. But I was so excited to see how quickly he could be bribed to warm up to people.

He is still hesitant if you reach for him too quickly but doesn't growl or anything. He wasn't sure of my hubby at all but within a few minutes was letting him pet him, etc. without treats.

My son was laying all over him.

Such a cutie pie.

Please feel free to pm me and I'll pass my email out.

I live north of Indy.

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I have had 2 negative responses. . Still waiting to hear from my neighbor. I know his mother was considering a dog (Maltese) and she lives in Ohio.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Just heard from my neighbor. He is checking with his Mom (Ohio).


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Just heard from my neighbor. He is checking with his Mom (Ohio).


*fingers crossed*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Trish,
If you need a back up and can't find anyone let me know and I can put the word out to my old obedience club in Columbus. I would HIGHLY suggest if you have to adopt him out to someone you know, you ask for an adoption fee. Even if not to you, do it to a rescue or something. When I originally posted Autumn, the cattle dog, I was so overwhelmed with people who wanted her. When I put an adoption fee (it was completely paid to Cattle dog rescue who couldn't take her cause they were overwhelmed too) I only had about 5% of the original people interested. I wanted someone to value her as much as she should be. Good luck and keep us posted.

Amanda


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Amanda, great idea. I didn't think of that.

Brent contacted HRI so hopefully they'll be able to foster him. He's so cute I can't imagine it won't be easy to find a home. 

I'm hopeful he'll have a wonderful life.

:tea:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks like a very sweet guy. He is someone's perfect match.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Just checking in on Andy. I haven't heard anything from my neighbor as of yet. Just wondering if any new info on finding Andy a home?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Good News!! He was accepted into Havanese Rescue!! Thanks for the help!!

:tea:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That is wonderful news. I am so happy !!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh good! I hope to be able to be a foster Mom sometime in the near future so I can help these little sweeties too.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

He is ADORABLE!!! Wish I could have him : ( He'll make someone very happy!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That's great news! I hope he will find the perfect foster home and the perfect forever home!
Gina


----------

